# Pump honey?



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I use one of those syrup pitcher things with the metal cut off.It holds almost a pint and there is no mess.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Years ago those where know as "Drip-cut", They may have fit a 58 mm. jar, found on a quart decanter.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I use a syrup dispenser, the kind that are used for maple syrup. Walmart carries them for around $3.00 compared to the $6.00 or more that some of the supply catalogs. I also bottle honey in these for sale, people seem to like them but you'll have to use something to seal them.I use wax paper under the lids to stop them from leaking when selling them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

puttererbee said:


> I prefer glass over plastic bottles. On the other hand, I like the fact I can squeeze a plastic bottle to get honey on my toast instead of using a dribbly dipper or getting a spoon out everyday. Has anyone tried...or have any feedback or suggestions...about putting honey in a jar to pump it? Too thick? Stupid idea? Logisticly just not a great idea?
> 
> Thanks!


The plastic one pound invert honey jar IS a pump. The simplest of pumps. And it doesn't drip. Try it, you'll like it.

Back in 1985 my Professor at College was thinking about a honey dispenser that would hang under a cabinet in ones kitchen. He never went beyond thinking about it, because the honey would probably have to be kept warm. Which isn't good for honey.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I sell my honey in the containers that people want. I use 1 kg glass jars ( the hexagonal is more appealing); 1 kg plastic tubs, 500g hex jars and 500 g upside down containers (probably your "drip free") . The 1 kg jars and tubs are are about the same in demand. People pay more for the "upside downs".


----------

